# AQUARIOFILIA MARINHA > Discussão Geral, Técnica e Equipamento >  Seneye - Produto do ano?

## Ricardo Pinto

*Seneye* - um novo produto de aquariofilia, um multi-controlador que verifica vários parâmetros ao mesmo tempo, foi anunciado ao mercado. Actualmente está em versão beta-tester.






Em resumo, as capacidades deste novo brinquedo são:

The seneye Reef features:

Automatically monitors multiple key parameters    Constantly watching your aquarium with 5600 readings per month    Grow healthier coral with the assistance of the integrated LUX, Kelvin and PAR light meter.    Early warning, intelligent software predicts future water conditions    Convenient alerts sent to e-mail and mobile phone    Access results worldwide. Your data is stored online    Track your results with automatic graphing    Connect to a PC or optional USB power adapter

In total, the seneye Reef monitors:

free ammonia (NH3)*    pH*    light monitoring    temperature    water level    LUX (lx)    photosynthetic active radiation (PAR)    kelvin (K)

* requires consumable slide which lasts for 1 month and makes nearly 3000 readings each month. 


E ainda é possível interagir com o Iphone, como demonstrado neste vídeo

seneye.me mobile on Vimeo


Como se não bastasse, assinando uma subscrição de 7€/mês, temos direito a:

replacement slides (used for NH3 and pH monitoring), delivered to your door each month.**    email and SMS alerts.  seneye also employs predicative software which can alert subscribers about impending dangerous conditions before they occur.    automatic online graphing    personalized advice based on analysis of your data    access to seneye's knowledge base


Estava eu a olhar para isto, entusiasmado já para comprar.... quando pensei: "E o preço? Deve ser uma fortuna!"

Pois bem, o PVP é .... *130€ *   :EEK!:  :EEK!:  :EEK!:  :EEK!: 


Onde é que se encomenda esta brincadeira? Compro já  :SbOk5: 



A notícia completa em: http://www.advancedaquarist.com/blog/seneye

O site da marca: www.seneye.com

----------


## Nuno Prazeres

Não faltará um zero no preço? lol!
Cá para mim enganaram-se e recuperaram uma press release do primeiro de Abril.  :Smile: 
A ser tudo verdade e espero que seja esgotam em poucos minutos. Mas se calhar ainda tenho tempo para arranjar um!
Obrigado pelo post desassossegante!  :Smile:

----------


## Ricardo Oliveira

Boas...
A ser assim vai haver uma revolução no mercado. :EEK!:  :EEK!:  :EEK!: 
Eu compro ja um tambem :yb663:  :yb663:  :yb663:

----------


## Hugo Figueiredo

> * requires consumable slide which lasts for 1 month and makes nearly 3000 readings each month.


Oi?!?! :Admirado:

----------


## Bruno JR Silva

> Oi?!?!


 :SbOk5: 

Acho que é como o negócio das impressoras, os tinteiros custam mais que a impressora nova.  :SbRiche:

----------


## António Vitor

> Oi?!?!


também comprava um, mas essa dos consumiveis...
lol
fico de pé atrás...

tinha uma impressora a jacto, que raramente usava, uma epson, e quando a ligava, ela gastava meio tinteiro...
bah...
preguei um grande pontapé na impressora, e fiquei com o pé lá enfiado, 
X$%#$#%&#!!!
Literalmente, ainda faz o serviço de scanner...

Comprei uma impressora a laser, e já poupei dinheiro o preço da mesma foi de 2 tinteiros, e já imprimiu espaçadamente mais que 40 tinteiros...
ok é a preto e branco....
portanto essa dos consumiveis...
 :Big Grin: 
estragou e borrou tudo!

----------


## António Vitor

Consumiveis Só para o pH e para a amónia?
ha assim tá melhor...
Vou também comprar um!
 :Big Grin:

----------


## Ricardo Pinto

Em relação aos consumíveis, assinando o Seneye plus, 7€/mes ou se quiserem 84€/ano, temos direito a esses "slides", entregues em casa.  Não me parece muito, se o equipamento é fiável. Esse é o preço normal de uma sonda de pH - mas sem a necessidade de calibração. Estou curioso em saber a capacidade de precisão destes "slides"

Mais algumas fotos....


Screenshot do software do aparelho






O site tem um teaser, de 7 razões para escolher este produto: 

7 reasons why your fish deserve a seneye | seneye water monitor | aquarium monitor


Aparentemente vai decorrer um programa para beta-testers darem o seu feedback, antes do lançamento oficial do produto. Podem inscrever-se na página principal do site:

seneye | Aquarium water Testing | Fish Tank water sensor

----------


## Artur Fonseca

"quando a esmola é grande, o pobre desconfia"...  :Coradoeolhos:   :yb665:

----------


## Ricardo Pinto

Faz algum sentido este "tipo" de negócio.... um controlador para todos os ramos da aquariofilia, barato o suficiente para atingir uma grande fatia do mercado e depois o programa de fidelização com os 7€/mês ou consumíveis. 

Tenho que admitir, acho que foi uma maneira muito inteligente para se afirmarem de forma sustentada no mercado. 
Se o produto for fiável, com precisão nas medições, acho que vai ser quase um produto obrigatório para a maioria dos aquários.

----------


## Alexandre Dax

> *Seneye* - um novo produto de aquariofilia, um multi-controlador que verifica vários parâmetros ao mesmo tempo, foi anunciado ao mercado. Actualmente está em versão beta-tester.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Em resumo, as capacidades deste novo brinquedo são:
> 
> ...


Na prática ele mede amónia (para quÊ?)
Ph (para que?)
nivel de agua (para que?)
parametros de luz? (para que?)

não entendo onde está o interesse
 :Whistle:

----------


## Artur Fonseca

Sinceramente, parece-me uma notícia de 1 de Abril com dois meses e tal de atraso... Custa-me a acreditar as funcionalidades anunciadas associadas ao preço anunciado...

----------


## AndreMedinas

> Na prática ele mede amónia (para quÊ?)
> Ph (para que?)
> nivel de agua (para que?)
> parametros de luz? (para que?)
> 
> não entendo onde está o interesse


Amónia alem de ser tóxica será transformada em Nitratos portanto...
Ph num aquário de agua salgada é mesmo muito importante.
Nível de agua talvez quando haja fuga ou assim.
Parâmetros de luz para saber quando mudar as lâmpadas por exemplo...

----------


## Ricardo Pinto

> Na prática ele mede amónia (para quÊ?)
> Ph (para que?)
> nivel de agua (para que?)
> parametros de luz? (para que?)
> 
> não entendo onde está o interesse


Percebo o teu ponto de vista. Porque termóstato serve para aquecer a água, o escumador para filtrar, etc. e no caso deste aparelho isto não tem qualquer dessas funções. Então para que serve? Como a própria categoria do produto o diz, serve para monitorizar o aquário. 

É fundamental monitorizar o aquário? Podes afirmar que não, senão todos tínhamos computadores e sondas de pH, temperatura. 

Eu acho que serve única e exclusivamente para "meninos" como eu dormirem melhor à noite, especialmente quando estou fora de casa. 

Eu pelo menos quando fico fora de casa uma semana, a primeira coisa que vou fazer é ir verificar o aquário, se está tudo bem. Com isto, sempre podia ficar um pouco mais descansado. Se alguma coisa correr mal, posso sempre mandar um amigo/irmão/pai lá a casa enquanto estou fora.

Para além disso, tens o óbvio, que é compreender melhor o nosso aquário. A variação de pH durante o dia pode ser muito importante, a temperatura no Verão nem vale a pena falar, os parâmetros de luz pode servir como indicador para trocar as lâmpadas ou colocação de corais. Por 130€.... na minha opinião, parece-me um bom negócio.

----------


## António Vitor

> Percebo o teu ponto de vista. Porque termóstato serve para aquecer a água, o escumador para filtrar, etc. e no caso deste aparelho isto não tem qualquer dessas funções. Então para que serve? Como a própria categoria do produto o diz, serve para monitorizar o aquário. 
> 
> É fundamental monitorizar o aquário? Podes afirmar que não, senão todos tínhamos computadores e sondas de pH, temperatura. 
> 
> Eu acho que serve única e exclusivamente para "meninos" como eu dormirem melhor à noite, especialmente quando estou fora de casa. 
> 
> Eu pelo menos quando fico fora de casa uma semana, a primeira coisa que vou fazer é ir verificar o aquário, se está tudo bem. Com isto, sempre podia ficar um pouco mais descansado. Se alguma coisa correr mal, posso sempre mandar um amigo/irmão/pai lá a casa enquanto estou fora.
> 
> Para além disso, tens o óbvio, que é compreender melhor o nosso aquário. A variação de pH durante o dia pode ser muito importante, a temperatura no Verão nem vale a pena falar, os parâmetros de luz pode servir como indicador para trocar as lâmpadas ou colocação de corais. Por 130.... na minha opinião, parece-me um bom negócio.


Eu ia comprar um aparelho de medir lux dos chinocas, agora já fico à espera deste...
só por isso vale a pena comprar o aparelho...
 :Smile:

----------


## Nuno Prazeres

Ricardo  :tutasla: 

O meu aquário aos 4 anos de idade começou a manifestar comportamentos pouco agradáveis quanto a crescimentos e sobrevivência dos corais. 
Comprei um monitor de pH e durante uns dias fiz medições frequentes chegando a levantar-me a meio da noite para ir lá ver.
Ora o dito pH chegava a descer ao 7,58 à noite penso eu por deixar a kalk reduzir mas principalmente porque tinha o aquário saturado de corais.
Apliquei as medidas necessárias e a coisa endireitou.
Com um aparelhinho destes nunca teria chegado ao ponto de perder corais porque tinha dado para perceber o que se passava bem mais cedo.

----------


## António Vitor

pensando melhor ainda faço é uma coisas destas diy...
 :Big Grin: 
mas por 130 euros...ma também não é por causa do preço que faço diy, mas também...

para o medidor PAR, não era dificil, muito menos para o pH e para a salinidade, e menos ainda para a temperatura colocar isto na net também não era dificil e andaria entretido com o arduino...

http://www.youritronics.com/arduino-temperature-sensor/
http://www.electro-tech-online.com/e...ier-micro.html
(controlador e não apenas vigilante...etc...etc...

----------


## Nuno Prazeres

> pensando melhor ainda faço é uma coisas destas diy...
> 
> mas por 130 euros...ma também não é por causa do preço que faço diy, mas também...
> 
> para o medidor PAR, não era dificil, muito menos para o pH e para a salinidade, e menos ainda para a temperatura colocar isto na net também não era dificil e andaria entretido com o arduino...
> 
> Arduino Temperature Sensor | YourITronics
> PH Amplifier for Micro
> (controlador e não apenas vigilante...etc...etc...


Temperatura parece bastante simples, pH e salinidade seriam mais complicados mas acessíveis. Agora PAR... Como consegues medir com rigor a intensidade luminosa especificamente num determinado comprimento de onda?

----------


## António Vitor

> Temperatura parece bastante simples, pH e salinidade seriam mais complicados mas acessíveis. Agora PAR... Como consegues medir com rigor a intensidade luminosa especificamente num determinado comprimento de onda?


heee...
tudo é possivel...

Guilherme Martins : Robot Fácil com Arduino – 1ª Parte

Acho que até posso fabricar o MELHOR aparelho do mercado...
 :Smile: 

Tinha era de calibrar com algum aparelho PAR, por exemplo o da apoogee...

Posso comprar destas fotoresistências...LDR
como é que conseguiria descriminar em relação ás frequências mais importantes...

de certeza que haverá diferenças em relação à sensibilidade das fotoresistências, e calculo que existam mesmo em relação a pequenas partes do espectro...
Se usasse umas 6-7 dessas com sensibilidade a pequenas partes do espectro visivel, acho que teria um excelente aparelho par...

aliás até conseguiria construir um gráfico (PC comunicando com o arduino) com uma aproximação à potência relativa de partes do espectro...
claro que tudo tinha de ser afinado. usando um led Branco da Cree...por exemplo, a Cree disponibiliza esse gráfico e portanto seria razoávelmente fácil...

depois é só uma construção matemática da coisa, num algoritmo perto de si...
 :Big Grin: 

outra hipótese seria usar vários LDR que consigam "ver" todo o espectro, cada um com o seu filtro de luz, talvez 4-5 quanto mais melhor a tal aproximação gráfico da potencia relativa espectral...só uma ideia...
http://www.electronics-tutorials.ws/io/io_4.html

----------


## António Vitor

Nem é preciso tanto rigor...

aliás pelo que vi no manual da apogee, este sensor tem uma sensibilidade quase uniforme a todo o espectro...
básicamente não muito longe do lux, e calculo que o seneye apenas faz uma conversão de lux para par...matemáticamente...

com a conversão de lux para PAR, o erro nem chega a 10%

----------


## Nuno Prazeres

> Nem é preciso tanto rigor...
> 
> aliás pelo que vi no manual da apogee, este sensor tem uma sensibilidade quase uniforme a todo o espectro...
> básicamente não muito longe do lux, e calculo que o seneye apenas faz uma conversão de lux para par...matemáticamente...
> 
> com a conversão de lux para PAR, o erro nem chega a 10%


Tenho umas certas dúvidas sobre essa simplificação. Um emissor a 440 nm dá um valente PAR mas um fraco lux.
Aliás se fosse assim tão simples as leis do mercado tornariam os medidores de PAR muito mais acessíveis.
Se conseguires fotocélulas capazes de "ver a cores" e estas tiverem um cobertura relativamente estreita começo a acreditar que é possível com rigor científico.
Simplificando ao máximo necessitas de duas, uma para o azul e outra para o vermelho. Como o vermelho "pouco conta" em reef, "basta" uma célula que só seja sensível ao azul.
Precisas digo eu é de calibrar bem contra um medidor comercial.

----------


## António Vitor

Measuring Light Wavelength | metal-digital-labs

repara que ele usou filtros, o filtro azul bloqueou a cor vermelha e verde na quase totalidade...

portanto com filtros e com um LDR mais uniforme (este tem o pico na zona vermelha, será possivel)...

será possivel agora a trabalheira e gastos que eu ia ter talvez não se justifique.

Construir um com 4 LDR.
3 com filtros, um com filtro vermelho, outro com azul e um outro com verde, e um LDR sem filtro.
garanto que conseguiria construir com alguma aproximação á realidade o espectro da potencia relativa.
E se for bem implementado acho que seria melhor que o PAR que dá o sensor da apoogee...sinceramente.

----------


## António Vitor

Theatre/Craft Lighting Colour Filter Gel colourvarious | eBay UK

uns filtros baratos.

agora para configurar isto como deve ser teria de comprar muitos leds de diferentes cores, e ver como saia a tal filtração...

Não estou a dizer que vou empreender a "fabricação" de tal aparelho, só que era possivel. Dificil, e complicada de sair bem, mas possivel...

http://cgi.ebay.com/Gel-Filter-Color...-/200433732755

Este tem até o espectro que é retirado... interessante, dando depois para combinar....

----------


## António Vitor

Se calhar ainda faço isto...
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/30-x-Colour-Fl...item2311bc8032
muitos filtros e baratos...

----------


## Nuno Prazeres

> Se calhar ainda faço isto...
> 30 x Colour Flash Gels + LEE FILTER STROBIST + DIY SLR | eBay UK
> muitos filtros e baratos...


De qualquer forma parece um projecto com uma relação entre o esforço e o resultado assim um pouco desbalanceada.
E melhor do que medir o par era mesmo usar uma multiplicidade de filtros como esses para reproduzir o espectro de qualquer fonte de luz. 
Tinha é que se ter um arduino só para isso porque um aparelhito desses é muito mais útil se for portátil.

----------


## António Vitor

> De qualquer forma parece um projecto com uma relação entre o esforço e o resultado assim um pouco desbalanceada.
> E melhor do que medir o par era mesmo usar uma multiplicidade de filtros como esses para reproduzir o espectro de qualquer fonte de luz. 
> Tinha é que se ter um arduino só para isso porque um aparelhito desses é muito mais útil se for portátil.


exacto... eu acho que fico contente com um aparelho barato de lux.
é que mesmo o PAR diz pouco, isto porque são outras algas, e não vegetais superiores...mesmo que usem a clorofila-a e b, existe uma panoplia de pigmentos que altera tudo...

fiquei impressionado com o aparelho do JoãoCalves, dá altos valores de lux mesmo no azul...royal blue.

----------


## Ricardo Pinto

Olá  :Olá: ,

Ontem coloquei algumas questões à Seneye:


- Qual a precisão e o intervalo de medição da sonda de pH? pH entre 7-9 com precisão de 0,1?

_Seneye: The pH monitor is very accurate. We have being running it along side multiple different Labratory pH monitors while working with a major UK university and the pH monitor is as accurate as the labratory equipment costing £1000!_

Não me responderam exactamente à pergunta, mas pronto.

- Como vai ser efectuada a distribuição do produto? Vão apenas vender pelo site ou vão utilizar os canais habituais de distribuição - importador, lojista?

_Seneye: Currently we don't have a distributor in Portugal. We would rather sell the product to a distributor in Portugal who can then sell the product to the retail stores. The product will also be available on our website for sale._


- É possível conectar o sensor de nível de água com uma unidade de osmose? 

_Seneye: The water level monitors can send you an alert if the water in your aquarium drops (if you have a leak). It will need to be connected to a PC so this alert can be sent. There will also be a range of accessories which increase the connectivity including a Wireless USB sender._

Parece-me que não perceberam bem a pergunta, mas pela resposta também se percebe que não vai dar para utilizar este aparelho como controlador da reposição de água, só serve para "alarme".



- É possível programar o número de leituras de pH e de NH3 efectuadas durante o dia? Para este produto funcionar é necessário estar constantemente ligado a um pc por USB? Para enviar sms ou alertas por email é necessário um pc sempre ligado e com acesso à internet?

_S: The seneye device takes reading every 30 minutes when connected to a PC and automatically uploads the results to the website. If connected to a Power Adaptor the seneye device will store the readings on it's internal memory every hour. Then once you reconnect it to a PC all the results are automatically uploaded the your seneye website...


_
Se alguém tiver mais questões, pode colocar neste tópico que eu traduzo e envio para a Seneye.

Um abraço,

----------


## Pedro Chouriço

Boas!

Pelo preço apresentado, parece interessante para a leitura do Par e dos Luxs......agora o resto é como se custuma dizer..."é para encher chouriços"....loooool

Ainda por cima para quem tem outros aparelhos de medição/monotorização, tipo o profilux não tem grande interesse!

Interessante seria um aparelho deste tipo para medir:

Calcio
Magnesio
Kh
Nitratos
Fosfatos
Nitritos
Amonia
Densidade
Potassio
etc

E depois podia ter a temperatura o nivel os lux o par.....as tais coisas que são para "encher Chouriços"  LOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOL
*Isso sim seria Bastante interessante!!!!*

----------


## Artur Fonseca

Boas,

Eu normalmente até sou bastante crente, mas neste caso da Seneye parece-me um produto bastante suspeito, site manhoso com pouca informação, empresa sem outros produtos, produto demasiado bom para o custo... continuo a achar que isto é "banha da cobra" ou um golpe de marketing tipo "Dona Branca" ou "esquema de fraude piramidal"...  :Coradoeolhos:

----------


## Hugo Figueiredo

Então e isto, conhecem: The USB DrDAQ Data Logger - low-cost data logging for hobbyists, students and professionals

Já ando de olho nisto há uns anos. desde então muita coisa surgiu no mercado, mas em termos de preço vs. funcionalidades, continuo a achar esta das melhores opções.

Isto tem associado um software, que embora não custe um balúrdio, para quem gosta programação é dispensável!



As especificações podem ser encontradas aqui, mas destaco:

Built-in sensors for light, sound and temperature4 digital inputs and outputs3 sockets for external sensorsUltra-high impedance input for pH or Redox measurements100 kHz, 8-bit oscilloscope with a ±10 V  rangeSignal generator with AWG for creating your own waveformsCaptures fast signalsUSB connected and poweredUse up to 20 USB DrDAQs on a single PCSupplied complete with PicoLog, PicoScope and an SDKAgora preços. Um dos kit's disponíveis, tem para lá deste brinquedo, um sensor de PH e um de temperatura que estão interligados, até porque:




> pH values are temperature dependent so the signal from the temperature sensor is used to automatically correct the pH value based on the temperature of the solution under test. This form of Automatic Temperature Compensation (ATC) gives a level of accuracy not normally found on pH loggers in this price range.


Custa este kit: 169. Não me parece caro!
E não me parece caro porque isto não foi pensado para aquariofilia, mas para escolas, testes e afins!

Com o Seneye a custar 130 + mensalidade, acho que preferia o Data Logger!  :SbOk:

----------


## Ricardo Pinto

Acho que vou mudar o título do tópico para:

Seneye - *Marketing* do ano?

Nunca vi nada igual no mercado de aquariofilia, que mega-estratégia de marketing.... e o produto? Para já ainda nem vê-lo, mas o certo é que toda a gente fala neste novo controlador

Segue mais um vídeo.... postado ontem:

Seneye Home - Introduction

Dá logo uma vontade de ir comprar esta cena.... caraças... sou tão manipulável.

----------


## Carlos Gião

Viva
Penso que tens razão...marketing, não falta!
Esperemos que o produto corresponda ...

----------


## Marco Madeira

Seneye Mobile...

seneye.me mobile on Vimeo

----------

